# Dirt bikes?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone do dirt biking on here? Just bought a Suzuki DR-Z125 Dirt Bike before the summer.


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

I ride bikes.. I actually picked up a Yamaha YZ 125 beginning of the summer as well and have taken about four trips so far. You a long time rider?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

MTSmatt said:


> I ride bikes.. I actually picked up a Yamaha YZ 125 beginning of the summer as well and have taken about four trips so far. You a long time rider?


Well when I was 6-8 years old I went all the time on bikes. Only since last April have I got back into it.


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

snow said:


> Does anyone do dirt biking on here? Just bought a Suzuki DR-Z125 Dirt Bike before the summer.


nice! i currently pilot a '92 dr 250. gonna sell it in the spring and get back the honda cr500 2 stroke screamer i had to sell to pay bills after i blew my shoulder apart. the 250 is fast but the 5 hundie is a ROCKET!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a YZ250 before my kids,I also had a Virago 1100 street bike, and a Nissan 300ZX but after kids I got nada !


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

used to back in the day. Before I moved to LMainland. Quite liked it...liked the places I was able to go.


----------

